# Timing belt change problem.... something is not right



## xdref (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok. I am currently in the process of changing my TB and I have hit a snag. I have done everything up to the point of removing the sealing plug and inserting the VW 3242 tool into the TDC indicator hole/indention however, the hole/indention does not line up at all with the hole at the bottom of the engine block. I therefore cannot insert the cam locking tool and ensure that the thing is at TDC. I have the engine at TDC according to the markings on the crankshaft sprocket and TB guard and it also looks pretty close according to the camshaft holes that you would attach the cam locking bar to later, the bigger holes the Bentley manual mentions are also on the insides, but I checked with them on the outside to just to make sure. Please help if anyone has any advice, and please tell me anything you can think of b/c I will be without the internet tomorrow when I actually work on the car. Should I rely on the crankshaft sprocket and TB guard? Should I turn it a little bit at a time until the hole presents its self? I am at a loss. Thanks in advance! Also here is a picture of the hole and bolt I removed circled in yellow.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

You can take a mirror and flashlight and view the hole where the tool is to enter the counter weight on the crankshaft. Becasue of timing belt stretch, the system may be off just a bit, but enough not to get the cam pin in place.


----------



## xdref (Apr 25, 2010)

*???*

So should I turn the engine until the hole appears? I am confused about what you are asking me to do.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes, with the timing belt on, turn the engine until the hole appears.


----------

